# Dakota Johnson – ‘Fifty Shades Darker’ Promotional Photoshoot 2017 x10



## brian69 (21 Apr. 2017)

​


----------



## SonyaMus (21 Apr. 2017)

*AW: Dakota Johnson – ‘Fifty Shades Darker’ Promotional Photoshoot 2017 x*

Beautiful!!
she's looking very good!

thx2


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Juni 2017)

schön, schön :thx:


----------

